# Ryanair - Passport does not match name on booking -what to do?



## ice (23 Jul 2009)

Hi,

I am flying to the UK tomorrow with my 4 year old son. 

Here is my problem...

My passport is in my maiden name. I booked under my married name as I wanted to be the same surname as my DS while travelling(he has his own passport). I thought I could just use my driving licence as ID which is in my married name but when I try to check in online it wants my passport details!

I can't check in at the airport as although I booked before 21st May when the check in online only rule came in ....I opted to check in online when I booked.

What do I do ???????
It costs 150 to change the name on the ticket 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Do I have any other options ??


----------



## MANTO (23 Jul 2009)

ice said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am flying to the UK tomorrow with my 4 year old son.
> 
> ...


 

Eek - i very much doubt it, this is Ryanair we are talking about - hopefully someone might have a solution - its basically a name change and unfortunatly the fault lies on your end


----------



## csl (23 Jul 2009)

Maybe bring your marriage certificate this will show both names.


----------



## ice (23 Jul 2009)

Phew...as I booked before the 21st May I can change back to checking in at the airport and just pay the check in charge of 10 euro each ..... 

I am shocked that it was so easy !!


----------



## MANTO (23 Jul 2009)

Happy days  I always like to see people get one over on Ryanair


----------



## Jammy (9 Sep 2009)

ice said:


> Phew...as I booked before the 21st May I can change back to checking in at the airport and just pay the check in charge of 10 euro each .....
> 
> I am shocked that it was so easy !!


 
Please help i booked flights before the 21st of May i have checked in on line but now realise that my sisters is Catherine on her pass port. Her name on her booking is Cathy as this is the name she goes with but its Catherine on her passport. I have rang ryanair and they said once i have checked in on line its to late to change it. Do you think there will be a problem


----------



## ice (9 Sep 2009)

If you have checked in online there is nothing you can do...I would go along and hope that they don't really look at the passport closely at the departure gate !


----------



## bleary (9 Sep 2009)

Go early and go to the desk -They might change it without a fee or not


----------



## Guest110 (9 Sep 2009)

You have to go to the check in desks for Ryanair to sort this out. If you dont and just go straight through to departures they will refuse you at the gate and you wont be able to depart. This happened to a friend of mine - he ended up having to get another flight over !


----------



## Maverick.ie (9 Sep 2009)

The passport number will be on the online check in document . Its happened to me in the Past with Anthony and Tony but I have not had a problem, similar with Daniel and Danny. Just check your printed check in form and make sure the passport number s the same and you should be ok. Good Luck enjoy the trip


----------



## Maverick.ie (9 Sep 2009)

..


----------



## feelinglow (10 Sep 2009)

I booked my sister under the wrong name last Nov and i had to pay 150 euro to change it. This was an air lingus flight to San Franisco.  An article appeared in the Irish times the next day saying this was an illegal charge so i rang air lingus and after alot of to-ing and fro-ing i got my money back evenually, took a while and alot of calls.


----------



## Jammy (10 Sep 2009)

ice said:


> If you have checked in online there is nothing you can do...I would go along and hope that they don't really look at the passport closely at the departure gate !


 
Do you think she will be refused to fly or anything???


----------



## TheShark (10 Sep 2009)

If her name is Catherine and she checked-in as Cathy I really dont think she will have a problem , some names are shortened , for example , my wife is Elizabeth on her passport , but is known as Lisa , and we have previously booked her as Lisa in error but never had a problem. As Maverick has said , they will more than likely just check that the passport numbers on the boarding card and passport match.


----------



## Jammy (10 Sep 2009)

Jammy said:


> Please help i booked flights before the 21st of May i have checked in on line but now realise that my sisters is Catherine on her pass port. Her name on her booking is Cathy as this is the name she goes with but its Catherine on her passport. I have rang ryanair and they said once i have checked in on line its to late to change it. Do you think there will be a problem


 

I rang ryanair this morning got this lovely girl she said there should be no problem and the most a charge is is €10.00. She said she knows of nobody that has been refused to fly cause of a full name being shortened. She said just be at the airport 2 hours prior to travelling and they will sort it. She seemed very nice and she put a note on the system to the Agent to day that i had tried to change it as soon as i realised the error.


----------

